# Bhagavad Gita And Gurbani



## gss (Dec 13, 2006)

Sat Shri Akal

I have always wondered why the Gurus did not mention the Bhagavad Gita in their poetry. I don't claim to have read the entire SGGS (because I haven't), but I have read the entire English translation of the Gita (and read JapJi Sahib, and Sukhmani Sahib) and I was wondering if my fellow Sikhs (and Non-Sikhs) could shed some light on the fact that something (Gita) that is so similar to our religion is not mentioned.

For example, amongst the many topics that are similar...Shree Krishna talks about the "Taamsic", "Raajsic", and "Saatvic" stages of spiritual evolution. I cannot recall 100% if he mentioned the "Turiya" stage (which is above the last three). These stages are mentioned in the Sukhmani Sahib too, where the Brahm Gyaani (as far as I can recall) is said to be above tamas, rajas, and satvic, and is actually in the Turiya stage.

This is just one small example of the many similarities between the two texts. Can anyone possibly wonder why it wasn't mentioned? I can only think of a few reasons. Shree Krishan (I actually use Shree because I don't mean to offend anyone, and do not worship him) asks Arjun to pray and think of him (not God) in times of difficulties. Furthermore, Shree Krishan is often portrayed as someone with some sort of a promiscuous (for lack of word) life, and we Sikhs are suppose to stay away from that sort of Lust. Maybe it's my lack of knowledge that makes me say this. 

I do not mean to say that the Gurus stole knowledge from the Gita and did not make claim. That is a ridiculous argument because the Gurus were enlightened souls that were in connection with God. And that is why their message is similar to other souls connected with God (be it Bhagat Kabir jee or Shree Krishan (?)). OK before this gets too confusing and long I must end this and continue after some responses!

So if someone could shed any light, that would be great! 

Sat Shri Akal<br /><br />
----------------------------------------<br />

----------------------------------------<br /><br /><br />
----------------------------------------<br />

----------------------------------------<br />


----------



## triloruf@yahoo.com (Dec 14, 2006)

THE SIKH GURUS ARE UNIQUE IN THEIR COMPOSITION, AND THE ORIGINAL COMPILLER GURU ARJAN DEV JI MAHARAJ WAS A GREAT CLASS OF HIS OWN. IN TODAYS SENSE HE IS A NOBEL PRICE WINNER. HE DID NOT APPROVE NOR DID HE ROMANCE WITH THE IDOL WORSHIPPERS, WHICH IS COMMON IN HIDUISM. ALL OF GURU NANAK ADDMONITIONS ON ANYTHING AT ALL WAS NAAM.
FURTHER GURUBANI IS A BIG BANQUET OF SPIRITUALITY, AND IF ALL SPIRITUAL VALUES IN ALL OTHER RELIGIOUS BOOKS ARE GATHERED TOGETHER  THEY WOULD NOT FORM ONE TENTH OF WHAT IS CONTAINED IN GUBANI.

TRILORUF@YAHOO.COM


----------



## gss (Dec 16, 2006)

I appreciate your input. There is no need to yell/be rude.

(fyi: writing in CAPS = being rude/yelling)


----------



## Amahajan (Jun 19, 2019)

Dhan Guru Nanak!
Wahe guru ji!

kaysvaa bach-unee a-ee-ay ma-ee-ay ayk aan jee-o. ||2||
The Lord says, "This creation and I are one and the same."||2||

Ang 693

Here bhagat Namdev ji is saying that keshav says that this creation and he is same. You can read the whole shabad and understand its meaning.

In Bhagvad Geeta Sri Krishna says the same thing that he and creation are same as well as distinct. In Bhagvad Geeta he is addressed as keshav many times as well.
Moreover, Bhagvad Geeta is not the only Literature of Sanatan Dharma which matches with the teachings in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji. 
Srimad Bhagvad Geeta is the essence of whole Vedic Literature. So, there is no need to make a reference to it as truth remains same.

All the vedas, upanishads and puranas say the same thing as mentioned in sggs.

Guru sahib has many times made references to Vedas and Upanishads. Indirectly its the same as bg as the message is same.
Hope it helps!
Bhul chukk maaf!

Hari Bol!


----------



## swarn bains (Jun 19, 2019)

Bheesahm pitameh was the designated king maker designated by shaantnoo the king  in kairo paanwan story. He granted kingdon to Duryodhan. Fight betweeen kairo and pandwan was that pandwan said their father was the king so they should be king. Bheesham had all the power granted to him by his father to designate the future kings. let me know whether the kingdom granted to duryodhan was wrong. As they say the history is written by the winners and for the winners. pandwa's won and the history went their way. Even during the battle bheesham and drnacharya sided with karvas. that means they were right.  next comes bhagwat geet. t is the teaching by Krishan mahraj to Arjun who refused tofight agains his cousins. In nutshell Krishen tells him that the relatiosn are temporary. sometime in previous births you were their brither in other time all were enemies in his braat roop. Firstly I will question was it just for krishan to go against bheesham's authority. no it was not. the lessons Krishan teaches Arjun are in Sggs also. But bhagwat geeta does not tell how to become divine or godly. the fundametal base of sggs is to become godly or God.  iN entire sggs it is the direct conversation between devotee and the guru. In asssence gthe guru is God according to sggs and all the writings in it. Which Krishan does not contemplate. SGGs is basically the teachings  to human being to become divine and yet to impress upon the masses they had to give examples of good and evil, but the fundament question and the answer in sggs is how to become divine, which bhagwat geet a does not emphacise. Krishan got Karn killed by Arjun by cheating. Where is the justice. so i will say that  bhagwat geeta is not the same as sggs  there is quite bit of difference


----------

